# question on dtg canvas printing



## ausome tshirts (Jul 18, 2013)

hello everybody, my name is Rick with Ausome t-shirts and i am new to dtg printing and want to know how to print on canvas. Loading the platent mainly. I have the viper dtg printer and sure could use some help.
Rick


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

I printed this on our Flexi-Jet printer the other day. It is on a 16x20" canvas and is an image I found on Google. You will want to be sure that the canvas you will be printing on is flat, and not bowed.

When printing on canvas, you will want to use an Ink Receptive Coating (IRC) which most D2 suppliers should have. With our coating, I dilute it 50/50 with distilled water and I'll spread just enough for a thin layer using one of these (Zibra 4 in. Edge-n-Roll Replacement Cartridge-ETRC2P1 at The Home Depot). I let the coating dry then do another thin coat.

When doing the printing, I turn down the ink levels in the RIP software to 65% density (this may vary due to machine/RIP Software) and I print the image using uni-directional mode. When finished, let air-dry for a couple of hours and then spray with a UV resistant matte finish clear coating.


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

This is a print I ran on one of my Anajets. I used pre cut, ink jet ready bright white canvas. I used Corel painter essentials to convert my digital photo into a watercolor. Canvas is not as absorbent as tee shirt material so you do not need nearly as much ink. 
I hover these to dry, usually about 30 seconds.
I use an acrylic clear coat that I apply with a paint brush to give the canvas more of a painted look.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

All DTG can do canvas. This is done by NeoFamily.
Size is 17x36" 3 of them.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/neoflex/t167139-40.html


----------



## Alpha Team (Jul 19, 2013)

Chuck, which Anajet printer did you use for that canvas? Looks really good!


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

Alpha Team said:


> Chuck, which Anajet printer did you use for that canvas? Looks really good!


The butterfly print was done several years ago on an FP 125. I have an entire series of nature prints I have done over the years. I do most of my canvas printing these days on my Mpower.


----------



## Alpha Team (Jul 19, 2013)

thedigiguy said:


> The butterfly print was done several years ago on an FP 125. I have an entire series of nature prints I have done over the years. I do most of my canvas printing these days on my Mpower.


Very nice! I have the SPRINT and am very interested in giving canvas a shot at some point! Do you use the canvas/art print stuff from Anajet or do you use something else?


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

Alpha Team said:


> Very nice! I have the SPRINT and am very interested in giving canvas a shot at some point! Do you use the canvas/art print stuff from Anajet or do you use something else?


 
I use the precut canvas from Anajet. I have used inkjet ready canvas on a roll from Epson in the past. The canvas from Epson prints well and can be cut to the size you need but since it come on a roll it wants to curl up when you cut it. I found I was spending way to much time using tape to keep it flat so I went back to the more expensive precut. 
I use a variety of different top coats. I have used the coatings from Anajet and they work well. I also use several products from 3M. Sometimes I use a brush, sometimes a roller, sometimes I dab it on. I have even coated burlap then pressed it onto the canvas to leave that pattern on the print.
When you get the hang of canvas give me a shout and I will help you get started on metal, glass, and wood.


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

This is is photo of my table at an artwalk I participated in several yeas ago. All of these were printed on one of my Anajet printers.


----------



## ausome tshirts (Jul 18, 2013)

ausome tshirts said:


> hello everybody, my name is Rick with Ausome t-shirts and i am new to dtg printing and want to know how to print on canvas. Loading the platent mainly. I have the viper dtg printer and sure could use some help.
> Rick


Thank you all for your wonderful responces and advise, this forum is the best..
Rick


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is another one Jeff just posted.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/neoflex/t167139-43.html


jmcgurren said:


> Another split frame canvas print dimensions 42"x31" total. Same photographer as before... here is a link to his photography page he is pretty good.


----------



## Qminati (Jun 3, 2014)

allamerican said:


> Here is another one Jeff just posted.
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/neoflex/t167139-43.html


what size are these canvas blanks and where did you buy them?


----------

